# Perl question - need LWP.pm



## ksignorini (Sep 18, 2002)

I am trying to run a small Perl script that requires LWP.pm to be installed (which I don't think it is) on Jaguar.

How would I got about installing this module?  Can I install all of the libwww-perl stuff from here (http://www.linpro.no/lwp/) and if so, which version?

I am new to Perl so I don't know anything about what I have to do to get this running.  Please be specific with instructions if you can help me.

Thanks so much,
Kent!


----------



## kwalker (Sep 18, 2002)

It's probably easiest to use the CPAN module to install LWP and other modules.  Start by typing 'sudo perl -MCPAN -eshell' in the terminal.  Then 'install LWP' at the CPAN prompt.  You might want to read the CPAN section of http://developer.apple.com/internet/macosx/perl.html first.


----------



## ksignorini (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks so much.

I will try that.

Kent!


----------



## ksignorini (Sep 18, 2002)

I get an error that MIRRORED.BY cannot be downloaded and then the CPAN access stops.

The final few lines of the ftp for finding the MIRRORED.BY file looks like this:

230-
230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
usage: lcd [local-directory]
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
250-Please read the file README
250-  it was last modified on Sun May 26 14:04:56 2002 - 115 days ago
250-Please read the file README.html
250-  it was last modified on Fri Aug 30 13:52:18 2002 - 19 days ago
250 CWD command successful.
200 Type set to I.
local: MIRRORED.BY remote: MIRRORED.BY
500 'EPSV': command not understood.
227 Entering Passive Mode (142,132,1,82,181,76)
150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for MIRRORED.BY (119296 bytes).
100% |*************************************|   116 KB   71.16 KB/s    00:00 ETA
226 Transfer complete.
119296 bytes received in 00:01 (67.89 KB/s)
221-You have transferred 119296 bytes in 1 files.
221-Total traffic for this session was 121660 bytes in 1 transfers.
221-Thank you for using the FTP service on theoryx5.uwinnipeg.ca.
221 Goodbye.
Bad luck... Still failed!
Can't access URL ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/MIRRORED.BY.

Please check, if the URLs I found in your configuration file () are valid.
The urllist can be edited. E.g. with ``o conf urllist push ftp://myurl/''

Cannot fetch MIRRORED.BY

You have no
  I'm trying to fetch one
Usage: ->localize(cpan_file,as_local_file[,3]) at /System/Library/Perl/CPAN/FirstTime.pm line 369


I just used the default answers for the questions about accessing CPAN.

Any idea how to fix this?

Thanks,
Kent!


----------

